# Sad news



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Just read on the Chaski RR forum that the Milwaukee Road #261 will be returned to the museum to be a cold static display and no longer run excursions.

http://www.chaski.org/railfan/vi...t=1008

SAD!


----------



## TonyLou (Sep 3, 2009)

As same as our Class QJ in China. No more steam engine in live !


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Bummer! I suppose that economics has a lot to do with it. With _14 Trillion _in projected deficit spending over the next ten years, you'd think they could throw a few million here and there for rail preservation...


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Economics apparently had a lot to do with it. The folks at NRM in Greenbay are the owners of the locomotive and apparently they wanted too much $$$ to continue the lease. Steve Sandberg the operator of 261 said no thank you. So 261 will return to Greenbay as a cosmetic display. There may be other locomotives in the Sandberg future, but he may take a few years off. I suspect this is not the best economic climate to restore big steam locomotives. 

My fondest memory of 261 is riding the cab during a trip out of Steamtown in winter of 96. Steve was showing some guest engineers how to run the engine. It was one terrific learning experience. 

Tom P


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a sad reminder not to take preserved steam operations for granted. Just because an engine is steaming today in preservation, doesn't mean it's going to run forever. I was born well after the end of the steam era, but many of the preserved engines that have run in my lifetime are sitting cold now. Some that I have seen in action or ridden behind (PRR 7002, NP 328, D&RGW 463, D&NM 14, EBT 14, and now Milwaukee Road 261), and others that I wanted to see and missed (N&W 611 and 1218, Frisco 1522, PRR 1361), and many more. Operations like the Grand Canyon Railway and the Mount Washington Cog that had once been stalwarts of steam have become primarily diesel-hauled in the last couple years. There have been exciting new steam restorations and other positive developments in recent years too, but the point is, don't wait. Get out and visit those museums and tourist railroads that are running steam. Make a point of riding a mainline excursion when the opportunity is there instead of saying "maybe next year". Whether you plan to ride or just chase and photograph it, buy a ticket anyway to show your support. Enjoy it while it lasts. Think of it like it's the mid-1950's all over again, and you never know what is still going to be running next year.


----------



## blattan (Jan 4, 2008)

C&TS (D&RGW) 463 is reported to be on its way toward operability. A recent post on one of the NG boards said that the boiler has been (is being?) shipped out for repair. 

Bert


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

#261, you will be missed.


















JimC


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Very sad to hear this. Well at least I still have my videos of 261 blastin out of the old Soo Line Shoreham yard on her way to Steam town all those years ago and a couple other videos too. I had the greatness of being in the cab when she was fired up, but not the cab ride as I did with NP 328, Soo Line 1003, 2719. All those memories, videos and pictures... Seems so long ago, but nice to have been there  Rocky


----------

